# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  QV and Animal Power...Legit???

## MaxMuscleGH

are these legit?? Im a little concerned with all the busts in mexico

Sust 250 - QV - lot # QX4T 003; Exp. 03 2008
Stanozolol - QV - lot # QSV5 015; Exp. 02 2008

Equipoise - Animal Power - Bach # APB 001; Exp. 02 2006

----------


## MaxMuscleGH

sorry the pics are a little blurry... my camera sucks

----------


## FranKieC

look up the lot #'s on QV's site.

----------


## MaxMuscleGH

the company got busted... so i cant go on the site. Its not working and is most likely shut down.

----------


## MaxMuscleGH

im a little concerned also... the stopper on my winstrol was loose. i think i just took out the lid/seal of the vial off a little hard. It doesnt come off completely its just loose. has this happed to anyone else before??

----------


## Seajackal

The EQ looks spot on.

----------


## neverenuff21

animal sucks. qv is good but they dont make it anymore

----------


## winstrol1978

the animal is ok, I have one. :Bukkake:

----------


## IBdmfkr

It is extremely easy for someone to pull off the fliptop, replace the liquid, and put a new flip on. So really there is No way of telling what is fake or real unless you have it tested.

----------


## ajfina

> animal sucks. qv is good but they dont make it anymore


same owner dude  :LOL:

----------


## onehundredk

all looks legit...but you say the stopper seal was broken? if so, dont inject, if it is what you hope...it could have gotten infected, and not sterile anymore. so dont inject that. and get another...the pic of your boxes...its got halograms on the boxes right?

----------


## MaxMuscleGH

yeah it had the halograms on the boxes. i think the stopper became loose when i took off the seal of the vial.

----------


## TMS

> same owner dude


You got that right. :LOL:

----------


## omnipotent

i have a whole crate of those lol =X 


those are legit yur good to go

----------

